# Programma per controllo hard disk

## lsegalla

Esiste un programma per il controllo dell'hard disk che supporti un po' tutti i formati (NTFS, FAT32, EXT3, REISERFS, HFS etc...) che mi possa fare la scansione fisica del disco e un bel controllo accurato?

----------

## lordalbert

smartmontools?

----------

## lsegalla

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> smartmontools?

 

Mumble... non vedo come si installa su osx, c'è qualcosa che si puo' mettere in un cd e portarsi in giro?

(e che ovviamente va ben per tutti i tipi di partizione descritti sopra ?)

----------

## lordalbert

Esistono delle livecd con il tool già installato (per esempio knoppix, ma anche altre).

Ma esattamente a te cosa servirebbe?

Perchè quel tool analizza l'hd e il suo "stato di salute", non i filesystem. Se ti serve l'integrità del fs, ogni fs ha il proprio tool credo.

----------

## fabiolino

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Esiste un programma per il controllo dell'hard disk che supporti un po' tutti i formati (NTFS, FAT32, EXT3, REISERFS, HFS etc...) che mi possa fare la scansione fisica del disco e un bel controllo accurato?

 

Per il filesystem si potrebe utilizzare "fsck" ma di default offre il supporto solo per "ext2","ext3" e "reiserfs".

Per avere il supporto anche "msdos" e "vfat" occorre installare "sys-fs/dosfstools".

Per NTFS segnalerei "ntfsfix" emergendo il pacchetto "sys-fs/ntfsprogs".

----------

## CarloJekko

GSmartControl offre anche un'interfaccia grafica intuitiva..

----------

## k01

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Mumble... non vedo come si installa su osx

 

questo è il forum di gentoo comunque, non di osx. come ha detto lordalbert S.M.A.R.T. è indipendente dal file system e dalle partizioni, fa un controllo sull'integrità fisica del disco, se il disco e il bios lo supportano (ormai tutti quanti)

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-Monitoring,_Analysis_and_Reporting_Technology

----------

## randomaze

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

>  *lsegalla wrote:*   Mumble... non vedo come si installa su osx 
> 
> questo è il forum di gentoo comunque, non di osx.

 

Quoto... e chiudo il post.

Edit: post riaperto in seguito alle chiarificazioni.

----------

## lsegalla

Esiste un programma per il controllo dell'hard disk che supporti un po' tutti i formati (NTFS, FAT32, EXT3, REISERFS, HFS etc...) che mi possa fare la scansione fisica del disco e un bel controllo accurato?

In riferimento a questo thread che mi è stato chiuso perchè qualcuno si è messo in testa che io vengo qui a chiedere consigli per osx

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-735215.html

Quoto ancora la mia domanda iniziale

 *Quote:*   

> Esiste un programma per il controllo dell'hard disk che supporti un po' tutti i formati (NTFS, FAT32, EXT3, REISERFS, HFS etc...) che mi possa fare la scansione fisica del disco e un bel controllo accurato?

 

Se poi è reato parlare di un programa che va bene dappertutto allora non dovremmo citare tre quarti delle applicazioni opensource qui dentro.

Senza che qualcuno mi attribuisca cose che non ho detto.

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Quoto ancora la mia domanda iniziale
> 
>  *Quote:*   Esiste un programma per il controllo dell'hard disk che supporti un po' tutti i formati (NTFS, FAT32, EXT3, REISERFS, HFS etc...) che mi possa fare la scansione fisica del disco e un bel controllo accurato? 
> 
> Se poi è reato parlare di un programa che va bene dappertutto allora non dovremmo citare tre quarti delle applicazioni opensource qui dentro.
> ...

 

Infatti, quello che hai detto  che ti serve un programma che legga i formati e poi hai scartato quello che ti hanno suggerito perché non va bene per osx. Poi in una mail che mi hai inviato hai precisato che lo vorresti che "vada bene per tutti i sistemi operativi" (e peraltro non lo hai indicato in questo nuovo post...). 

Personalmente credo non ci sia bisogno di scaldarsi tanto, se hai ragione non sarebbe la prima volta (e probabilmente neanche l'ultima) in cui un post viene chiuso e poi riaperto in seguito ai chiarimenti.

Adesso vediamo di capire cosa stai cercando esattamente (perché, anche forse quello che cerchi é ben chiaro nella tua testa, non é molto chiaro in quello in quello che posti):

Tu vuoi:

 Un programma per linux che controlli i dati logici nelle partizioni in diversi formati (i vari fschk.* ne coprono diversi, poi per NTFS o altre amenità proprietarie non so)

 Un programma multipiattaforma che controlli i dati logici nelle partizioni in diversi formati (credo non esista)

 Un programma per linux che controlli lo stato di salute della parte fisica del disco (nell'altro posto te ne hanno già suggerito un po')

 Un programma multipiattaforma che controlli lo stato di salute dell'hardware del disco (non credo esista, certo ogni SO ha un suo programma e usano tutti lo SMART)

 :Question: 

Edit: nella fretta del pranzo ho dimnticato di rispondere all'ultimo punto:

 *Quote:*   

> Se poi è reato parlare di un programa che va bene dappertutto allora non dovremmo citare tre quarti delle applicazioni opensource qui dentro.

 

No, semplicemente non si parla del "come si installa, configura, altro" su sistemi diversi da gentoo. Non é reato ma ci sono altri forum su altri siti che offrono il supporto a quei sistemi.

----------

## djinnZ

Sistemi operativi più diffusi: linux, bsd*, osx, windows. I vari fsck più o meno si possono ricompilare senza troppi sbattimenti per i primi tre OS (o sono inclusi quasi di serie) per il terzo potresti pensare a mingw/gnuwin32/cygwin.

Considera però che su bsd alcuni filesystem non possono andare per problemi di licenza, il supporto per fsck ad ntfs è schifoso dappertutto, il supporto a hfs+ che sarebbe un ottimo compromesso tra i vari sistemi su windows ha non pochi problemi (e poi dicono che il software proprietario garantisce qualità), considera che su linux alcuni fs possono essere usati solo via fuse sempre per problemi di licenza.

per quanto riguarda lo smart, smartmontools (lo stesso di linux) sono disponibili per tutti gli os che ho citato e se non erro per qtparted dovrebbe esserci un mezzo porting. Quanto al supporto allo smart sotto osx non so dirti ma su windozz è fermo all'età della pietra.

Se cerchi un pacchetto già pronto e completo di tutto semplicemente non esiste. Devi assemblare tutti questi elementi sui vari sistemi a manina ed uno per uno.

Tra l'altro se la tua esigenza è (come credo di intuire scrutando nella mia sfera di cristallo) poter fare in un sistema multiboot la scansione dei filesystem di tutti gli os, da ogni os, tanti piccoli programmi specializzati sono molto più semplici da gestire.

Poi ovviamente dici come hai fatto che può interessare a tutti...  :Twisted Evil: 

@randomaze: accodare al thread precedente e riaprirlo?!

----------

## lsegalla

1. PRIME LE MIE SCUSE, se ho offeso o se il mio tono lo ha fatto. Ma non mi pare nemmeno rileggendo. Non ho nemmeno enfatizzato il mio malumore (che comunque c'era a seguito del fatto che mi è stato attribuito di cercare un programma solo per osx, tu hai quotato e chiuso senza alcun chiarimento). Poi se altri pensano che io mi son scaldato così tanto lì c'è tutto scritto, non è stato cancellato niente. Comunque non fregherà a nessuno di questo, credo nemmeno a noi due fra poco: io in questo preciso istante ho riaperto il thread, il mio scopo l'ho raggiunto. Fine.

2. LA PRATICA, accodiamo all'altro thread

3. TORNIAMO AL THREAD, mi interessa qualcosa che riguarda la parte fisica del disco. Nella fattispecie mi chiedevo se c'era quanto ha riassunto djinnZ ma a sto punto ho trovato risposta, ergo vedro' di documentarmi per ognuno di questi OS

----------

## djinnZ

Non è questione di scuse ma del fatto che ci sono volute due persone, otto post ed un messaggio privato solo per capire quello che volevi.

Per me (e penso un pò per tutti) il forum è un modo per unire l'utile dell'essere incuriosito su aspetti che non avevo mai preso in considerazione e del ricevere ( talvolta...  :Twisted Evil:  )supporto al dilettevole dell'avere un passatempo meno idiota del giocare al solitario mentre aspetto che il computer mi vomiti una stampa o che il sito di qualche ente torni in linea.

Se poi devo scervellarmi per indovinare pure qual è la domanda... va a finire che trattengo il fiato sino a diventare blu (citazione da citazione (involontaria ?) di un certo moderatore dalle sturmtruppen, leggasi: non rispondo proprio/uomo avvisato...).

----------

## lsegalla

Vabè mi dispiace allora, ce la metto tutta ma ormai non conto piu' le figure dell'idiota che ho fatto finora.

Fatto sta che non sono del vostro livello, amen. Lo accetto e non c'è niente di male.

Anche io a volte (o meglio quasi sempre) ho difficoltà a capire quel che mi dicono persone che magari nell'audio non ci lavorano.

Tutto sta per me capire a sto punto quanto posso oltrepassare questa linea, non so che altro aggiungere.

Se poi andiamo alla ricerca delle spiegazioni, per quanto contorte siano vedrai che ne troviamo sempre.

----------

## CarloJekko

GSmartControl

----------

## randomaze

Sarò pignolo ma ancora non ho capito l'esatta destinazione  :Rolling Eyes: 

Se la soluzione liveCD è accettabile dai uno sguardo anche a Utlimate Boot CD (ma non l'ho mai usato e non so quanto sia amichevole...)

Edit: a scanso di equivoci...

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Fatto sta che non sono del vostro livello, amen.

 

Non è questione di essere al livello di qualcun altro ma capita che alle volte ci siano incomprensioni (capita parlando a voce, immagina in un forum!)... poi basta chiarirsi e le cose si risolvono  :Wink: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> GSmartControl

 

dove lo trovo?

son curioso.. anche a me piacerebbe un tool per SMART grafico...

c'è qualcosa per kde/QT?  :Rolling Eyes: 

si trova in qualche overlay particolare? me lo devo compilare a mano?

rileggendo i messaggi sopra, mi è parso di capire che non esista una utility che faccia una-specie-di-scandisk per tutti i vari tipi filesystem, no?

in teoria dovrei usare il tool specifico di tale filesystem. ho capito forse male?

al riguardo avrei anche una domanda su SMART e sulla sua affidabilità.. ma tralascio per non andare off topic (o posso farla lo stesso?   :Rolling Eyes:  un po' sarebbe attinente..)

----------

## randomaze

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> dove lo trovo?
> 
> son curioso.. anche a me piacerebbe un tool per SMART grafico...

 

scarichi l'ebuild da bugzilla e lo metti in un overlay locale

 *Quote:*   

> rileggendo i messaggi sopra, mi è parso di capire che non esista una utility che faccia una-specie-di-scandisk per tutti i vari tipi filesystem, no?
> 
> in teoria dovrei usare il tool specifico di tale filesystem. ho capito forse male?

 

Non mi sento di escludere che esista un qualche front-end che decida quale utility usare... io ho sempre lanciato il tool specifico a mano.

----------

